# LTC Question



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, I have a question.
I recently put in an application via web for Brinks. The lady called me today and asked if I had a CT LTC to which I replied I didn't but could probably get one with no issue. 
My question is this:

(1) How would I go about doing this -- through my local PD or CT State Police
(2) My Mass LTC is Restricted to hunting / target (thank you Springfield) for no other reason other than Spfld PD will not ever issue a LTC for ALP -- including their own officers from what the duty SGT told me -- and I would have to be already on a job that requires it, not for an application. Am I screwed on this point? 
Protection requires proof that you need your firearm for protection.

Thank you
Taz


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

Contact CT SP for a non resident pistol permit.

State of Connecticut
Department of Public Safety
Special Licensing and Firearms
1111 Country Club Road
Middletown, CT 06457

Telephone (860) 685-8290


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You get the application from the CT SP, then get fingerprinted at the local barracks nearest you...call to get an appointment.

Then send it in.

For more information, check out http://www.packing.org


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

www.packing.org is my absolute favorite resource on the internet for concealed carry information.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank You for the information. I will call on Monday to make an appointment.


----------

